# Extended run



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I have a couple of extended run kits for my little Honda 2000's that basically suck fuel from an external tank into the on board tank and then to the engine. I have been wanting to do something for my big 11KW Honda but don't think that approach will help. Although the gas tank cap on it looks solid I has to be made to vent to get gas flow, so drillling and adding a fitting probably will not work. Some years back I put a "T" in the gas line with a shut off valve so I could drain the tank and refill with fresh fuel. Over the last couple of days I got the idea of adding a fuel line QD fitting so I can attach a line to a larger external tank. My thinking is if I do this and place the external tank at or below the on board tank I should not have any problem with back filling and overfilling the onboard tank. I might just put and extra shut off valve in the line out of the on board tank to prevent this, but my objective is to be able to run this gas hungry generator all night without having to get up to refuel. I have seen portable tanks for marine use, which is the type I will be using for safety, up to 12 gal, and one of those alone would run all night plus some, but at 75 years old I don't like the idea of lifting and moving that much weight. I do have a smaller 6 gal tank, it might give me an overnight run combined with the onboard tank, depending on load, but might be marginal. Any ideas or comments.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Does your 11kw Honda have a fuel pump before entering the carb or is it gravity fed?


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> Does your 11kw Honda have a fuel pump before entering the carb or is it gravity fed?


I honestly do not know, The factory tank is above the engine for what's it worth. I figure if I keep an auxiliary tank at or slightly below the factory tank I should not have any problem. What I want to avoid is the possibility of fuel backfeeding trough the factory tank, overflowing and possibly causing a fire.

I went out the the shed where it is stored and looked up engine model, Honda GX620, then went to looking for parts and did find a fuel pump listed.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

What's the actual generator model number? If yours is the older EB11000, it definitely has a fuel pump, so the tank can be mounted low. My Onan Microlite 2800 has the fuel tank mounted side-by-side since it has a fuel pump:









You could probably use one of these. I have a similar one I use with my reproduction Mobil lever-operated glass-top pump.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

It is what I would call an older EB11000, I probably purchased it around 1999 or 2000, definitely pre Katrina/Rita as I know I used it in that period, 2005. I really baby this unit, paid a hefty price for it back then, around $4000. I keep it covered and as i say in a lightly heated shed . It endures our summer heat, but don't think that is a problem. I will run with a light load two or three times a year, as it is rather hard to get out to the point where I can connect and start it up. By a light load I mean 3 1500 watt electric heaters, and a 20" high velocity fan. If I have to run it any time other than a routine test I always change the oil, and drain and put fresh gas in the tank, after running the carb. dry. So far it has been trouble free after approx 20 years. A few weeks back when there was a possibility that hurricane Laura might blow a bit more west and come up affecting E Texas I got it out and hooked up prior to any possible problem. I would rather do that when I am dry and the yard dry to move it. After all chances of a problem passed, I disconnected the house from utility power and ran the house for a little over an hour on it, running the 3.5 ton heat pump for cooling, ceiling fans, TV, coffee pot, ect. Performed like a champ 
That tank you show next to your Onan Microlite looks exactly like the tank and cap on my Honda. What is that wheel mounted tank, Looks like it would be rather heavy when full. I might not care for the idea of getting it out of my truck bed if full.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

jkingrph said:


> That tank you show next to your Onan Microlite looks exactly like the tank and cap on my Honda.


That's a 7 gallon tank. The Onan only burns about 1/4 gallon an hour, so it lasts a long time.


jkingrph said:


> What is that wheel mounted tank, Looks like it would be rather heavy when full. I might not care for the idea of getting it out of my truck bed if full.


That's a Roughneck 25 gallon Gas Caddy. About $300 at Home Depot: Gas and Go 25 Gal. Poly Fuel Cart-GG-25PFC - The Home Depot
My 28 gallon caddy has almost never left the barn since I purchased it. I fill it with 6 gallon portable tanks. I lay it down when it's not in use so there's no possibility of it spilling/leaking. When I want to fill up my Model T or the zero-turn, etc., I tip it upright and then use the pump. I can also roll it over to the generator shed to refill if there's an extended outage.

Looks like the perfect fuel bunker for a thirsty EB11000!


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

What I am wanting is an extra tank that I can connect and use to run the EB11000, ie to be able to get an all night run. As it is I get 4-5 hours per tank, would like to roughly double that.
I have some fuel line quick disconnects on order, and will put one in my drain line and give the extra a try. I have a small 3 gal marine tank that I can use for experimenting. If it works I see some 9 &12 gal out there. I have a folding stand for a Coleman camp stove that is about the right height, so can sit a tank on it , as long as tanks are at same level I should not have any back fill and overun worries.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Apparently my gen is suppose to last 10-12hr and thats a 2gallion tank,, but if its easy to get a extended tank to work and fit on most gens,, its a nice option to have.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I am talking about an 11KW generator, with a 20 HP engine, 2 gal will last it 1-1 1/2 hours depending on load, maybe a little more. I have a small 2Kw Honda and have a special fuel cap I can pun on the gas tank and it will literally suck gas out of a marine tank into the little on board tank, and on to the engine. That is real simple, and with a 9 gal tank I can get probably 30-75 hours of run time. based on Honda's spec of 3.2 to 8.1 hours of run time on the 0,95gal on board fuel tank.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

jkingrph said:


> What I am wanting is an extra tank that I can connect and use to run the EB11000, ie to be able to get an all night run.


You can easily connect the outlet on a gas caddy to any generator that has a fuel pump. If the 30 / 28 / 25 gallon caddies are too large for your needs, get a 14 gallon one for $113:


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Scepter-Duramax-14-Gallon-Wheeled-Fuel-Container-with-Flo-N-Go-Fuel-Handle/32736982


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

jkingrph said:


> I am talking about an 11KW generator, with a 20 HP engine, 2 gal will last it 1-1 1/2 hours depending on load, maybe a little more. I have a small 2Kw Honda and have a special fuel cap I can pun on the gas tank and it will literally suck gas out of a marine tank into the little on board tank, and on to the engine. That is real simple, and with a 9 gal tank I can get probably 30-75 hours of run time. based on Honda's spec of 3.2 to 8.1 hours of run time on the 0,95gal on board fuel tank.


hey Ralph
where is the generator located?? I may have missed that post..
is it is a simi perm gen shack or still rolled out for service??

also marine gravity tanks work!
yea the quick couplings are the way to go.
fast clean break on the fuel lines.
no fuel loss.

yea a basic 3 way fuel selector on the gen set would work perfect.
just make one of them to the new panel mounted fuel port.

i would do maybe a 20 to 25 gallon larger tank that you could place a bit remote from the gen set.
and then refill that tank with smaller gas cans... or use a LARGE 100 to 200 gallon tank with a pump in the bed of a truck.
then drive for fuel every few days.

or if a big storm event is on the way fill up all of the tanks and have a head start on the fuel.

yea i could see where that large gen set would be used in the summer time..
air con season.

but maybe think smaller air con units for when on gen set???
or use dehumidifiers??
or mini split air con units?


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I think I will go the 14 gal route for weight. A big tank in my truck bed is a no go, it would probably be too heavy for me to handle by myself anyway, plus I have no place to store one. Not knowing how positive and reliable those qd gas line connectors are, I think I will put a small ball valve between it and my engine. There is already a factory shut off valve, and I may just put another in so I can isolate both tanks from the engine and each other. When I get the disconnects and some 5/16 gas line in I will drag the generator out and figure out how I want to plumb everything. I am thinking a brass "T" downstream from my factory shutoff valve, then the ball valve , then the qd fitting. That way gravity could not feed fuel from the on board tank to the auxiliary tank, nor vice versa should the auxiliary tank end up being higher for gravity flow. Does that make sense. I am trying to think safety from fire all the way around. I already have a "T" and shutoff valve to drain the tank when I want to replace old fuel, but not sure which side of the factory shut off it is on. I am thinking it is upstream so I may want to move it to downstream side of that valve so I will not have but one "T" in my fuel line.

All electric here, 3.5 ton heat pump, so need the large generator, no small ac units. I always turn hot water off when needing generator, I can run a/c couple of stove burners, coffee pot and microwave with no problem as well as lighting which is now all LED, so a lot less there as compared to the incandescent days.

Who is Ralph?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

sorry on the name mistake.
they also make small 125 vac hot water heaters at 1400 watts..
i had thought to use a recirc pump on one for my system here...
i could heat water with a small eu2000i genset.and store it in the larger 50 gallon hotwater heater tank..

i still will have that option with the new system...
mostly switching over to natural gas here as primary fuel.
and gasoline as the secondairy.

they make fuel selector valves for marine as well as for trucks.
nice 3/8 valves out of brass.

tank a or tank b with an off as well.
let me know if you need a link.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

iowagold said:


> sorry on the name mistake.
> they also make small 125 vac hot water heaters at 1400 watts..
> i had thought to use a recirc pump on one for my system here...
> i could heat water with a small eu2000i genset.and store it in the larger 50 gallon hotwater heater tank..
> ...


Please, by all means post or send a link.

Jeff


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

click here for the extended run page be sure to refresh your browser each time you visit
try that page
at the bottom are the selector valves and a couple of fittings.
for engines there are both standard flow 1/4 npt and high flow 3/8 npt valves.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks, I have figured that I can simply move my T fitting, and associated shut off valve to the other, downstream side of the factory cut off and do what I need, I may need to get some more 1/4" fuel line to replace the cut sections, but that's easy. I have a smaller/mid size marine gas tank, 6-9 gal cannot remember what, I am thinking of getting one of the 12 gal models, with an extended gas line I can place it 10-12 feet away from my generator, maybe further, and safely refuell while running if I might need to do so. Tanks I have seen shopping have a small enough footprint that I can use a couple of plastic crates or even upturned 5 gal buckets for a stand.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

Question, in making a long fuel feed line, should a primer bulb be near the tank or engine end of the line?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

near tank to push the fuel is best


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

That's what I was thinking also. I went out and drained the tank this afternoon, not a quick process, with that small line it probably took about an hour. I also checked fuel line sizes, so ordered some extra marine 3/16 line and a couple of double ended barbs. I may either splice where I had cut for the T or completely replace that section of line, will wait and see on that. Then I will just relocate that T that has the shutoff valve to the downstream side of the main tank shutoff, and just upstream of the fuel filter, so with a QD I can feed in and have all gas go through a filter. I may add a filter in the line for the auxiliary tank,. I checked and have a 3 and a 6 gal marine tank but will probably go ahead and pick up a 12-14 gal model, that way I can just hook it up and then fill from my 5 gal gas cans and not risk hurting my back. The ones I have are Moeller and their literature says that they are thicker, stronger plastic than others, The others I see a lot are Scepter, which do you think is the best,Moeller is more expensive, but I am thinking about quality and durability for the long term?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea get the better thicker tank.
and the one with the gauge.
click here check out this page for an easy way to drain a fuel tank
these battery pumps are nice for refuel with no spill.
cool in the shop for draining tanks!
we have 3 of them in the shop.
lol i just used one this am!


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks, I like the idea of the pump. I will probably go the 110v model.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

jkingrph said:


> I will probably go the 110v model.


Of course, one of the reasons we use low voltage battery-operated fuel pumps is that they work when the power is out... And also less chance of stray sparks around fuel.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

with my luck, when I needed it the batteries would be dead.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I keep a fully stocked drawer of batteries. Never hurts to have extras.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i use rechargeable batteries..
they now have them with a true 1.6 volt in the aaa, aa, c, d cells now.
and have a solar battery charger for them for when things go bad.
they cost a bit up front but if you have plenty of them in rotation you never have to buy batteries for the next 10 + years or more!
i have some of them at 15 years right now!


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I may go that route, I have a number of rechargeables.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

Looking closer the 110V model is actually a 12 V, with a 110 v adapter, so can connect to generator, lawn mower or auto battery.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I finally got my QD fittings and some extra 3/16 hose and got everything plumbed. Years ago I had put a T fitting with a ball valve so I could drain the tank, It was between my built in tank and the factory shut of, so I quickly found that if the built in tank was empty all the engine wanted to do was suck air, air weighing less and flowing easier than gasoline. Next step was to move the T fitting downstream of the factory shut off and it works. I do find it easier to start from the built in tank, then turn the extra tank on, turn built in tank on and she runs fine, with the extra tank on the ground about ten feet away. Need some more hose clamps to secure the QD fittings , primer bulb in line on my extension line. I tried it with hose clamps just briefly but would not want to do that for a long run. Had everything outside so it was safe, and fresh new hose was firm on fittings without clamps .


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

did you see the extended run page?
i use the marine hose and cool clamps for the hose for no snag
click here for the extended run page
those clamps also work for 3/8 air hose too!
they pass inspection on osha sites.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I got a different brand hose, using 5/16" ID for my feed. It looks to be the same as that on the extended run page. I also picked up a Moeller Marine priming bulb, had to look up how to use one as I had never done so before. After I learned how it's a piece of cake. I don/t know anything about those clamps, it looks like a special crimping tool would be needed and how much would I spend on tool and an assortment of clamps, The fuel line from my factory on board tank to shut off is 3/16" then jumps up to 1/4 " to filter and engine. I wish they could have stayed with a single size all the way. Some of that old braided fuel line is so hard it's unreal.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

it depends on how good of crimp kit you buy
there is a good kit on there for 90.00 usd.
and the best thing is it is a kit you can also use for rv water lines in the late model rv units.
it is pex B and pex C crimper for solid copper rings.
they discontinued the good crimp-er i have here now..
it was a bit over 125.00 usd but it had all of the sizes up to 1 inch.
longer lever handles for easy crimp.

i use the heck out of it for making air hose for job sites!!
it will even do rings for large flow 1/2 inch air hose for the thunder guns!


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm afraid that if I got one it would probably get used once or twice and then put away, and hard to find. I'm just a homeowner, taking care of a few things, like the house, lawn mowers, and this generator. One quick question, at about what point in a say 10 foot hose should one of the primer bulbs be placed to work best?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

jkingrph said:


> One quick question, at about what point in a say 10 foot hose should one of the primer bulbs be placed to work best?


Close to the tank wherever it's convenient. Like an outboard motor hose, maybe 18" away:


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

That's about what I did for a temporary trial. I also ended up purchasing a new marine grade fuel filter and some a1 marine hose to replace that hose that is hard. I'll just have to figure how it is routed under and up the engine to the carburator. It's probably 18-20 years old, so probably time to replace anyway.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I finally got the remainder of the new hose, clamps and a much higher grade fuel filter and got it all installed. The old hose that was originally from the shutoff valve to the fuel pump was rock hard. Everything was easier than I thought, fuel pump was on side of engine and house routed under engine, between it and frame that holds engine and generator so that was a breeze. Started it on the built in tank then switched over to my marine tank and ran it about 30 minutes on that then shut off that fuel valve and the engine slowed down and stopped.


----------

